# Aldi's Tandil 2x HE liquid detergent



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

Does anyone have experience using the Tandil 2x HE liquid from Aldi's on cloth diapers? We find it very similar to the Tide 2x HE liquid. From what I've read Tide isn't exactly the best for CD. Just checking to see if anyone here has experience w/Tandil or other detergents from Aldi's. TIA


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------

